# Tintagel Castle



## mickris (Dec 7, 2008)

*MV "Tintagel Castle"*

Anyone remember the charter trip the Union Castle Ship MV "Tintagel Castle" did down the West Coast of South America on charter to a Norwegian company in March 1969. I think she was the first Union Castle ship to go down the West coast of South America.
Partial crew list attached.


----------



## Mark FRANKLING (Dec 16, 2011)

31 May 2017

Shipping Nostalgia ( The British Merchant Navy 1962-1969 )

I was looking at my father’s seaman’s record book from 1962-1969. Interesting to see the ships that he was working on in the British merchant navy. He sailed many times around the cape of Africa and it was bloody freezing in New York, he had to kick the ice off the walls when he woke up in the mornings! Back in those days the big ships had no modern stabilisers, so in places like the north sea in Scotland it was a bit of a roller coaster ride on that huge swell. ( This was the only time he was a bit worried of sinking!! ) 

My father Roger Earnshaw Frankling worked and sailed on 25 voyages. My dad always said that Cape Town and the West Indies were the best looking ports in those days… I still think that Cape Town in South Africa is very pretty!

List of Ships:

“Sugar Producer” West Indies 23 june 1963
“MV Capetown Castle” 3 october 1963
“Mauretania” Liverpool , New York 10 december 1962
“South African Star” 29 february 1965
“Califournia Star” 13 jan 1965
“PARAGUAY STAR” Victoria docks 17 june 1964
“New Zealand Star” 6 december 1963
“Swallow” London 11/9/1965
“MV Glenwood” London 15 september 1965
“Tintagel Castle” Victoria docks 24/4/1966
“MV Medic” London 31 jan 1967
“MV Golfito” Glasgow 29/01/1969
“MV Cornwall” London 10/01/1966
“MV Sterling Castle” London 10 may 1963
“MV Windsor Castle” London 27 march 1963
“British Transport Commission” Southern region vessels 7/9/1962 - 8/4/1962

NOTES: My Father, Roger E Frankling sailed on these dates. MV Tintagel Castle - 10 january 1966, 24 april 1966, 15 july 1966, 11 october 1966, 12 november 1966, 31 may 1967

kind regards Mark L Frankling

FRANCE


----------



## spakey (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi Mark, I joined the Tintagel Castle on the 9th January 1966 as a deck boy, I was injured at Las Palmas our first Port of Call and after calls at St Helena and Ascension Island where we worked cargo on the drift, as there was no harbour and it was too deep to anchor we then sailed to Capetown where I was transferred to Hospital, this was on the 6th February 1966. I would of course have known your father and he would have been involved in faking pain as did most of the crew to get me supplies of pain killers. I was fortunate that I did not lose my right hand as septis had set in well before we reached Capetown, after an operation where most of my right palm was removed i had a number of infra-red treatments which aided my hand to recover. I am forever grateful to my fellow crew members who made my life bearable and were responsible for me not losing my hand. From your comments I feel that your father has passed, he would have been a few years older than me, i will shortly turn 70. I hope h had a good life. Brian Spake R815622.


----------



## Rob Colman (Sep 1, 2021)

mickris said:


> *MV "Tintagel Castle"*
> 
> Anyone remember the charter trip the Union Castle Ship MV "Tintagel Castle" did down the West Coast of South America on charter to a Norwegian company in March 1969. I think she was the first Union Castle ship to go down the West coast of South America.
> Partial crew list attached.


I was JOS on this trip. Brilliant crew and fantastic education


----------

